# General > Book & Author Requests >  Tennessee Williams

## fayefaye

He's not on the author's index, but I'd like him to be.  :Wink:

----------


## fayefaye

somebody agree with me here.

----------


## star blue

his early stuff is good. yeah, go ahead.

----------


## fayefaye

yay! someone agrees with me! Let's all listen to faye! yeah, woo!

----------


## azmuse

Hm. Would like to see Cat on a Hot Tin Roof on the site; I lost my copy a while ago.

----------


## thomaswake16

Certainly, I think it's important that he should be on there. And if he *does* get on there, Glass Menagerie and Streetcar should definitely be included.

----------


## fayefaye

Sweet bird of youth too.

----------


## Thumbelinochka

Hey  :Smile:  can you please tell anyone who has info about the play by Tennesse Williams "Orpheus Descending" , about the characters in brief in particularly

thank you so much in advance

----------


## dramasnot6

I'm a huge TN Williams fan (Glass Menagerie is tops, yo) but he is relatively contemporary, perhaps the copyright prevents us from letting his works on the site.

----------


## Logos

> perhaps the copyright prevents us from letting his works on the site.


 Indeed, *all* his works are copyright protected.

----------


## kelby_lake

> Hey  can you please tell anyone who has info about the play by Tennesse Williams "Orpheus Descending" , about the characters in brief in particularly
> 
> thank you so much in advance



I love that play!

----------


## patrickbeverley

I've never heard of the play, but this might help:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orpheus_Descending

----------


## heisenheim

I agree what you wrote about. which kind of books you like ?

----------


## ykgaur1

Hello! I am working on the illusion & Enchantment and Polarity between Reality & Illusion in Tennessee Williams Works. I also wish to compare this with some other writer/poet or philosopher. Kindly advice. Thanks.

----------

